# Buying flea treatment off the internet



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Tabitha's fur babies are now 15 weeks old. I was stroking one of them this morning and noticed a flea. I haven't seen any more but where there is one, there are usually others lurking 

Although they have had their injections and could now go out I haven't let them yet as two of them are going to their forever homes next week and I don't want to confuse them.

I 'phoned my vet this morning as I know it wasn't long ago that I treated them all and Tabitha for fleas but didn't write it down anywhere. It was just over five weeks ago so I was told it was fine for me to do them again. 

I went to PAH to get some frontline as it is easier (and cheaper I believe) than getting it from my vet but the member of staff who has to be there wasn't. When I looked in the cabinet it didn't say 'combi' on the box and I think I have read on this site that it is best to get the 'combi'.

I then had a look on-line as a colleague told me she gets her dog stuff on-line as it is much cheaper. I find that if I want the 'combi' stuff I have to get a prescription which confused me a bit. Does that mean I have to go to my vet first? In which case unless it is a lot cheaper I may just as well get the flea treatment from her anyway, although I am not sure I used the 'Combi' one last time - I had no idea until reading someone's post that there were different types of frontline.

So - my questions are:-

Is it possible to order 'combi' from the internet without prescription?
What is the difference between the ordinary stuff and the 'combi'?
Is the 'combi' OK for 15 week kittens?

After two of Tabitha's kittens go to their forever home on Tuesday I will have my five adult cats and three kittens so if there is a cheaper way to get frontline than from my vet, I think I need to investigate it

Thanks in advance


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

It's Frontline Combo that you are thinking of and you do need a prescription for it. you can get some things like Advocate and Advantage on the web as well as the Frontline Spot On but it's not a prescription strength. Some cats are ok with just the Spot on but this year the fleas seem to ignore it! lol You can get combo easy from your vets just give them a call and you can pick it up without your cat. It's safe to use on the kittens at 8weeks and you can get the spray from the vets as well which you can use on the kittens from 5/6 weeks i believe. Be wary of ordering some of these online unless you have a prescription. you can also get a prescription from the vets to take to Boots or your local chemist and they can order it in for you as well. It may or may not be cheaper. We sell our Combo for just under £18 for 3 months and £29.10 for 6 months to give you an idea of what to look for.

the difference between the Spot on original and the Combo spot on is the formula and drug dose used. They both work but the combo is a prescription strength as are Stronghold and some Advocate. The difference between Frontline(fleas ticks and lice) and Advantage(fleas) to Stronghold(fleas, ear mites, heart worms, biting lice, adult intestinal roundworms and hookworms) and Advocate(fleas, ear mites, heart worms, biting lice, adult intestinal roundworms and hookworms) is what they cover. either way if there are fleas they also need to be wormed as ingested fleas can turn into worms. none of these spot on treatments will cover tapeworms either so you will need to get some Profender/Drontal/Milbemax/panacure as well. you can get some of these from PAH or just get it when you get the other stuff at the vets! Hoep this helps.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for that ET.

Sorry to be thick but when you say 3 months or 6 months how does that work?

When I got my last lot from my vet - which may not have been the combo one - I had 6 little pipette type things which did the five kittens and their Mum - would that be a 3 month one? Just so I have an idea of the price.

I have no idea what I paid as I got it when I took them for their injections. I know the vet gave me discount for multi-cats and said that would go towards the frontline.

Is the combo one the same as the spot-on but stronger?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I think its unlikely that 15 week old kittens will have tapeworm.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry - I didn't see the last paragraph - you've answered my last question.

I have only just treated the kittens with panacure - how long do I have to leave it before I can treat them again?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Thanks for that ET.
> 
> Sorry to be thick but when you say 3 months or 6 months how does that work?
> 
> ...


each pipette last for one month for one cat.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I think its unlikely that 15 week old kittens will have tapeworm.


believe it or not but the kittens can actually get them from the mum!! 

here some info i copied for ya

Roundworm and Tapeworm

The two types of worm your cat will need treatment for are Roundworm and Tapeworm.

Adult cats should be wormed every three months, whether they have worms or not. Kittens should be treated against worms as early as two weeks. Your vet will advise you and supply you with worm treatment.

Roundworm
Most kittens are born with Roundworm. They are pinkie-white, thin, coiled and string-liked. They are passed whole in the animal's faeces or vomit and may be eaten by a rodent, bird or insect.

If a cat eats this intermediate host, for example an insect, the eggs develop into adult worms in the cat's intestine and so the cycle begins again.

Symptoms of roundworm include a dull coat, diarrheoa, vomiting, coughing and a pot-bellied appearance.

Tapeworm
Tapeworms are found mostly in adult cats. The head of the worm fastens on to the intestinal wall of the cat. The tapeworm has a long body, which is made up of flat segments that look like rice grains. These segments break off and pass out in the faeces. Eggs are then released from these segments.

Tapeworms may be spread by an intermediate host. The intermediate host is determined by the species of tapeworm. The host may be a cat flea, small rodent or bird. If a cat eats the infected prey, for example a flea, the worm larvae hatches out in the cat's gut and develops into an adult tapeworm. The cycle begins again.

Symptoms of tapeworm may be weight loss, digestive upsets and anal irritation. Segments are sometimes found in the hair around the anus.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Sorry - I didn't see the last paragraph - you've answered my last question.
> 
> I have only just treated the kittens with panacure - how long do I have to leave it before I can treat them again?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Dosage:-

o 1 syringe graduation per 1kg bodyweight for kittens and puppies daily for 3 consecutive days;
o 2 syringe graduations per 1kg bodyweight for cats and dogs as a single dose 3 to 4 times a year.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have only just treated the kittens with panacure - how long do I have to leave it before I can treat them again?


*They should be done monthly until they are 6 months old Lumpy, then 2 to 3 a year after that*


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks ET and Selk67U2 - I can't worm them just yet as it hasn't been long enough since I last did them, which is what I thought.


----------

